# 1946 Wards-Hawthorne Preservation Project



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 26, 2014)

Alright so this is my first build thread on here. I'm trying to be more active on the CABE now instead of just Rat Rod Bikes. I finished this one a little over a year ago. I want to introduce myself and the work I've done.

Bought this off of Craigslist for $35 The bike to the right





Tore it down piece by piece with a lot of pb blaster and leverage. Surprisingly, every rusty screw and bolt cleaned up very nicely.



The fork was too far gone for my skills so I had to get one that was close in patina/color




Got some gloss clear over the original paint




Chain guard was bent a little too but was within my skill level. Straightened it out, wire brushed loose rust off and then cleared it.




Clear coated the frame, crank, sprocket, and rims too





Rebuilt the wheels with as many as the original spokes as I could. I had to buy 8 new spokes for ones that were too rusted
rear wheel came out nicely, with the original tire








The fork I bought to replace the bent one wasn't too far off color-wise

I'll have more build pictures up soon


----------



## Jack (Oct 27, 2014)

*Very Nice*

I have a 1950 balloon tire shwinn that I will do the same. Presently working on a 1960's Raleigh but the woman who had it spray painted it from handlebars to tires so it will be a complete paint removal. It's all good. 





QUOTE=Vintagebikelover24;390907]Alright so this is my first build thread on here. I'm trying to be more active on the CABE now instead of just Rat Rod Bikes. I finished this one a little over a year ago. I want to introduce myself and the work I've done.

Bought this off of Craigslist for $35 The bike to the right




Tore it down piece by piece with a lot of pb blaster and leverage. Surprisingly, every rusty screw and bolt cleaned up very nicely.



The fork was too far gone for my skills so I had to get one that was close in patina/color




Got some gloss clear over the original paint




Chain guard was bent a little too but was within my skill level. Straightened it out, wire brushed loose rust off and then cleared it.




Clear coated the frame, crank, sprocket, and rims too





Rebuilt the wheels with as many as the original spokes as I could. I had to buy 8 new spokes for ones that were too rusted
rear wheel came out nicely, with the original tire








The fork I bought to replace the bent one wasn't too far off color-wise

I'll have more build pictures up soon[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you Jack!


----------



## Gsbecker (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice job!
Out of curiosity, what s the code stamped on the bottom hub?
From what I know , that head badge was only produced in 48 & 49.
Just wondering...


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2014)

Great job and welcome to the sickness! Good bike to get your feet wet! This one will be your favorite but there will be better ones in your future, i know! Ride on!


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

Gsbecker said:


> Nice job!
> Out of curiosity, what s the code stamped on the bottom hub?
> From what I know , that head badge was only produced in 48 & 49.
> Just wondering...




It's a morrow Hub stamped with p I believe. Which is 1946 also.


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Great job and welcome to the sickness! Good bike to get your feet wet! This one will be your favorite but there will be better ones in your future, i know! Ride on!




I've actually built a few bikes over on RRB. My first bike was a 1939 Mercury and that is my favorite bike by far lol. That's more of a rat so I wasn't sure of I could post it here? I'm well into the sickness for sure. I'll be posting some of my other builds on here when I get the time. 1936 Schwinn, 1939 Mercury, 1946 Hawthorne, 1950 Schwinn Lady's Panther, 1976 Schwinn Varsity, and currently, a 1939 Rollfast build with a motor.


----------



## Gsbecker (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry, I meant the bottom of the frame where the sprocket assembly is with the pedals...


----------



## Vintagebikelover24 (Oct 28, 2014)

64sn. Which I was told mean Snyder built in 1946? That could be wrong lol


----------

